# MYM - Thoughts



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wondering if anyone is looking into this weed stock ? Smaller name in the middle of building it's facilities , betting on Australia .. with valuations of the " big four " off the charts , looking into smaller names to pick away at .


----------



## Ruutu (Dec 19, 2017)

I bought some in Feb/17 At 20.5 it has done well it the short time I've had it


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

I got in around $2.35 so im happy with uptick as well , waiting for pullback to $3 to add too .


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

I can't find any news reflecting the decline lately , sector is beaten up but most are at least trading sideways and not falling into the pit of doom .. laws in australia ?


----------

